# Eddy Trade on Insider



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Insider reports that there are rumours that there were talks between Memphis and Chicago to trade Eddy Curry, Chris Jefferies and Erob for Stro Swift and Bonzi Wells.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Pass. I would rather take my chances with Curry and hang on for another season.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

How does this trade help the Bulls? Pax isn't that stupid. Why would Pax trade Curry to the greatest GM in history? If West is calling for Curry no way Pax should trade him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like it. You get rid of Jefferies and E-Rob too. 

C- Tyson Chandler/Antonio Davis
PF - Stromile Swift/JYD/Mario Austin
SF - Andres Nocioni/Luol Deng
SG - Bonzi Wells/Ben Gordon
PG - Kirk Hinrich/Jannero Pargo/Chris Duhon

Much better defensive team that's for sure. Going up and down the court with that group would be awesome. I would pull the trigger on the deal if I was Pax. 

Face it, Eddy is not going to do it HERE. Maybe somewhere else, but not in Chicago. He is too close to his comfort zone.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

After all the publicity about Eddy's condition, I'm also pretty sold on the idea that he won't be a Bull much longer. We get a major upgrade at SG and Tyson and Stro would be a pretty good combo IMO.
But if we are really ready to trade Eddy, are there better offers coming? I guess we will be hearing a lot of this stuff in the next days.

Then you get rid of JYD in a JC trade and I think we are in a pretty good condition to get in the playoffs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The offensive potential of a Pargo-Gordon-Deng 2nd unit is very promising, even if the groupd is young. This team would need to fastbreak at all times, which would be a welcome change in Chicago.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Interesting proposal. We'd get the bigger 2 guard we'd be losing if Jamal goes. Bonzi shoots pretty well, is capable of being a slasher, is good for a steal and a half per game and is a pretty tough defender.

maybe its just the frustration of learning that at this point Eddy is nowhere near the weight goal the Bulls gave him, but right now this is sounding like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Interesting proposal. We'd get the bigger 2 guard we'd be losing if Jamal goes. Bonzi shoots pretty well, is capable of being a slasher, is good for a steal and a half per game and is a pretty tough defender.
> 
> maybe its just the frustration of learning that at this point Eddy is nowhere near the weight goal the Bulls gave him, but right now this is sounding like a pretty good deal to me.


Not too mention Bonzi has an expiring deal (after this season). If he doesn't work out, moving him to someone scrambling to get under the cap, would be a good move.

And no getting Eddy Curry doesn't make the Grizzlies, championship contenders. I don't care what anyone says, you don't grow heart in an off-season (even with the Logo and Coach Hubie there).


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Trade sounds good for both sides. :yes:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't know guys... I'm not listening unless we get Pau or Posey. Either Stro and Posey or Pau and Bonzi. 

Forget the Posey is untouchable talk. Just last month Eddy was our "untouchable". They can spare him to get Eddy in return.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Why do we need Posey?, I mean, hes good but we have Nocioni and Deng to split minutes at 3. On the other hand, Wells is the SG Pax should be looking for (If Jamal leaves)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll repost what I wrote before since I think DMD's thread got kaboshed. The Logo has shown interest in Mutt Curry before, and we know the initial offer at trading deadline last season was Stro and Batter for Curry and change. Paxson shot back asking for Gasol. Obviously nothing came of it.

A resigned Swift and Wells would get it done for Memphis (since Batter got extended) but would the Bulls?!...... hmmph

Just to tweak HKF's deal... let's say for grins that the most recent Crawford-NY deal (w/o Shandon) goes through....

PG - Hinrich/Pargo or Duhon or Frankie Williams
SG - Wells/Gordon
SF - Nocioni/Deng
PF - Swift/Harrington/Austin
C - Chandler/AD/Mutombo

Not sure how that team would mesh but its an exciting thought...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> I don't know guys... I'm not listening unless we get Pau or Posey. Either Stro and Posey or Pau and Bonzi.
> 
> Forget the Posey is untouchable talk. Just last month Eddy was our "untouchable". They can spare him to get Eddy in return.


So... memphis gives up 2 proven good players for a guy who "maybe" could be slightly better than one of them someday?

There is no way in hell you're getting Gasol. And highly doubtful you're getting Posey unless the Bulls throw in someone else.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd seriously consider it. I just have my doubts with Curry. All the talent in the world but he's got no heart. ( think he ate it!) Also, Jerry West is hardly infallable as a talent evaluator. He drafted Gooden and then promptly got rid of him the first chance he got.

Move Chandler to the Center spot. Swift steps in at the PF and he's got some nice upside too. When he's gotten playing time in Memphis, he's produced. Wells is a good vet. Good scorer. Decent defender and he's that big 2/3 wing player that we need. Couple this with the new proposed deal for Crawford and that's quite a change. We'd lose our two top scorers from last season and also lose our two worst contracts. (AD is bad too, but his cap relief of $13 mil or so after next season will be nice.) We'd get back some good talent in Swift and Wells and expiring contracts in all the knicks players.

Does Pax have the cajones to pull off both deals and pretty much radically change this roster in one offseason? Who would score if both deals were done? We'd be better defensively with Swift and Wells as opposed to Curry and Crawford but how easily could we score? I think we'd be a deeper team, but would we be a better team? Finally, Swift would have to agree to the sign and trade. I don't know how much he'd want to come to Chicago. He'd get his PT that's for sure. Finally, would West include Mike Miller instead of Bonzi or would Pax insist on Bonzi because of his contract status versus Miller?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> So... memphis gives up 2 proven good players for a guy who "maybe" could be slightly better than one of them someday?
> ...


Stro and Posey isn't overpaying IMO. Stro, of the massive 9 ppg and 5 rpg is far from a proven <i>good player</i>. Even project his numbers to account for the increased PT, we're talking about 15 ppg and 7.5 rpg.

Pau is a long shot on our end, and I agree that more needs to be included, but the original deal with Bonzi (headcase up untill the second half of last season) and Stro is undervaluing Eddy.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Stro and Posey isn't overpaying IMO. Stro, of the massive 9 ppg and 5 rpg is far from a proven good player. Even project his numbers to account for the increased PT, we're talking about 15 ppg and 7.5 rpg.
> 
> Pau is a long shot on our end, and I agree that more needs to be included, but the original deal with Bonzi (headcase up untill the second half of last season) and Stro is undervaluing Eddy.


I was more referring to your Gasol/Bonzi deal. Stro and Posey is still quite a stretch. Possible, but you'd have to also throw in either Gordon or Deng or Hinrich+Crawford.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

Does anyone know what the Bulls' cap would look like if they do both the Curry and Crawford trades? They get rid of JYD, Jeffries, and Robinson and avoid a big extension for Curry after this year.

Obviously, they'd be paying Swift a decent long term salary (and Chandler would want some cash too).

Is there any legit cap savings after this season though? Enough to make a move in free agency?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gasol and Wells/Posey would sell me over. Or Swift, Posey, and Wells.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> Forget the Posey is untouchable talk. Just last month Eddy was our "untouchable". They can spare him to get Eddy in return.


Posey hasn't eaten his weight in creampuffs on a cruise this offseason, nor is he 20 pounds over what the team wants for him. Sorry you guys wound up with Pippen in free agency, but I'd forget about getting JP until his contract runs up.

West would never trade Pau for anyone in Chicago either.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

The thing that is funny is that if you asked us a month or two months ago it woulda been injury prone stick-like Tyson Chandler that we needed to ship out and future all-star Eddy Curry that we need to build the team around. That being said I've always said that Chandler will be the better of the two. Curry could be Shaq but he just hasn't put his head in the right place. If he does blow up at least it'll be in the West opposite the Bulls. Cutting Crawford and Curry lose would allow us to become more of a team and less budding potential. Honestly this is what it breaks down to...

SUBTRACTIONS
Jamal Crawford
Eddie Robinson
Jerome Williams
Chris Jeffries
Eddy Curry

ADDITIONS
Bonzi Wells
Stromile Swift
Frank Williams
Othella Harrington
Dikembe Mutombo

Bonzi for Crawford is basically even in my mind and we get major cap relief but it boils down to who is gonna recognize and has higher potential: Stromile Swift or Eddy Curry? I'd have to think long and hard and I'd see about getting New York to throw in something besides cap relief, but I'd pull the trigger


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I still want Pau if I trade with Memphis. I don't know if that's an option with fat Curry, but that's who I would want. 

Could we package somebody with Curry to get Pau? I don't think Jamal would want to go to Memphis, although he would get to travel with his best friend on the team. Hinrich isn't going anywhere, and we aren't trading both our bigs, and our rookies have signed deals. So it looks like I pretty much answered my own question.

Stro Swift is seriously exciting, but he is very much a garbage man like Chandler on offense. We'd have no post offense all of a sudden. He also doesn't have Paxson's desired super work ethic as I've heard it.

But the value in the trade is pretty decent, I think. I would not hate myself if this went through as described. 

Honestly, I think Swift and Curry are a good pairing, as are Gasol and Chandler. I would not object to having either pair start for me next year. But Chandler and Swift worry me a bit.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

T-Shock, I think Eddy has more potential then Stromile, but when you look at the chance of reaching that potential with the Bulls, I think Stro has a bigger chance to reach it. 
And yes I would pull the trigger as well, hesitant though, but in the end I would.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

C'mon guys. We're talking Bonzi Wells here. A headcase throughout his tenure in Portland who was quiet for half a season. Suppose he does mesh with what Pax and Skiles are trying to build and has a great season - then he probably walks because he would command too much money. Now look at what's more likely - he reverts to what he was in Portland. A talented swing player that grows increasingly frustrated with all the losing. We let him walk. So what do we have to show? Eddy for Stro. I pass and I'm shocked the rest of you aren't.

Wanna get rid of Eddy? Fine, but bring me Magloire, Okafor, Howard, Kwame, Posey, Bosh, or someone else in return. Stro sho doesn't impress me much.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> If West is calling for Curry no way Pax should trade him.


West was also calling for Dampier, doesnt mean anything just cause of whos doing the calling


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I want PAU GASOL!

Stromile & Bonzi would be okay...but OFFENSIVELY, stromile can't create like CURRY can...

I want pau gasol in ANY deal involving curry.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Posey or Battier (if he can play some 2) with Stro would get me thinking very hard about the deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I like it. You get rid of Jefferies and E-Rob too.
> 
> C- Tyson Chandler/Antonio Davis
> ...


Exactly. There is no way that the Bulls should decline this trade.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Somewhat OT but another Curry trade suggestion:

Bulls trade: E. Curry, Bulls 2005 #2

Suns trade: J. Johnson, Z. Cabarkapa, Bulls 2005 #1 

We trade Curry for Johnson and Cabarkapa, and swap next year’s #2 for the #1 we gave up for Luol Deng. I’d do this in a second. In the future, Zarko at the 4 and Chandler at the 5 will mesh well. Curry is done in Chicago. And Johnson was outstanding last year. 

Pg- Hinrich, Gordon 
Sg- Johnson, Gordon
Sf- Nocioni, Deng
Pf- Davis, Zarko, JYD
C- Chandler, Davis

Just need a backup center and that team has a future, sporting one of the best backcourts in the league. This team makes the playoffs next year if Chandler is healthy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like it. But seriously. I'd be a lot happier if we got Gasol instead of either guy.

Why can't the logo just give us Gasol? He doesn't even like him. We can both get rid of young up and comers we don't like...everyone is happy.

Put me down for thinking this trade is okaaaaay. But I'd rather hold out for Gasol.

But getting rid of Jefferies and ERob is alright too. Though we should be able to do half of that with losing Jamal.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodman</b>!
> Insider reports that there are rumours that there were talks between Memphis and Chicago to trade Eddy Curry, Chris Jefferies and Erob for Stro Swift and Bonzi Wells.


Given the recent report on Eddy and his apparent lack of consistent effort, I like this a lot. Swift is probably better for the team than Eddy if slacking is going to be an ongoing issue for Eddy. And we get out of Erob's (and Jefferies') contract while getting a better player in Wells.

Given JCs apparent distaste for the Bulls, doing both trades (w/ JC+JYD for Othella+FWill+Deke+Tryb) would be very good for molding the guys on the team into management's vision and saving money in the process. Wells may not be the perfect guy to have on your team, but at least he's an ending contract and a talented, aggressive player.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/memphis.htm

FYI, Bonzi is signed 1year at 7.7M and has a <i>team option</i> for 8M the next. And look at Brian Cardinal's deal  (they added a 7th year to the deal which I don't think is correct)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If you trade Curry is it going to be the start of rebuilding plan ver.7?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madox</b>!
> Somewhat OT but another Curry trade suggestion:
> 
> Bulls trade: E. Curry, Bulls 2005 #2
> ...


I like this alot better than the Memphis deal.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> If you trade Curry is it going to be the start of rebuilding plan ver.7?


Yea, the Paxson plan......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I like this alot better than the Memphis deal.


Because it has no chance of happening. Phoenix isn't trading a budding star in Joe Johnson, a young promising Euro forward in Zarko and a No. 1 pick, for underachieving Eddy Curry. That is completely advantageous to the Bulls, but the Suns would be incredibily stupid to do this, because a) Curry doesn't rebound b) defend (to keep the heat off of Stoudemire) c) operates in the same area as Stoudemire.

File that trade away as a pipedream, cause there is no way it will happen. Talk about overvaluing Eddy Curry. Guys that show no work ethic, don't get traded for all of that.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Unless, of course, one is a 7 foot offensive monster who lead the league in FG% as a teenager. We are going to ask for the house for a player like that...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FreeSpeech101</b>!
> Unless, of course, one is a 7 foot offensive monster who lead the league in FG% as a teenager. We are going to ask for the house for a player like that...


Then why not keep him... if he is worth that much?


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

7 foot offensive monster? Yeah right, closer to 7 foot cookie monster


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Because it has no chance of happening. Phoenix isn't trading a budding star in Joe Johnson, a young promising Euro forward in Zarko and a No. 1 pick, for underachieving Eddy Curry.


I agree that the pick is probably a stretch. But other than that all we are talking about is the Suns spare parts. It probably depends on their take on both Zarko and Lampe.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Unless, of course, one is a 7 foot offensive monster who lead the league in FG% as a teenager. We are going to ask for the house for a player like that...


Well, we're talking about Curry so.....


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Regarding my suggested Bulls-Suns trade, I anticipated it being viewed as favorable for the Bulls. I threw in the pick swap because I think when you are sending a player who has the potential to dominate the league and is only 21 and plays the hardest position to fill, then you set your "ask" price high. I think Phoenix at least has to consider this trade only because Amare next to Curry could terrorize the league for ten years, and Joe is redundant with Q in the fold. If Phenox ultimately passes, I would probably do it Curry for Joe+Zarko straight up. You can't tell me Phoenix doesn't do that trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madox</b>!
> Regarding my suggested Bulls-Suns trade, I anticipated it being viewed as favorable for the Bulls. I threw in the pick swap because I think when you are sending a player who has the potential to dominate the league and is only 21 and plays the hardest position to fill, then you set your "ask" price high. I think Phoenix at least has to consider this trade only because Amare next to Curry could terrorize the league for ten years, and Joe is redundant with Q in the fold. If Phenox ultimately passes, I would probably do it Curry for Joe+Zarko straight up. You can't tell me Phoenix doesn't do that trade.


You say potentially, yet fail to mention that all the HS to pro talents that have busted out, actually work hard on their games and stay in shape and want to improve and/or be the *MAN*. When has Eddy Curry shown that? Just admit that you have the stay puff Marshmellow man for a C. Eddy Curry's mindset is not one to want to dominate. You can't teach someone to have a passion for something. They either have it or they don't. 

Make no mistake about it, getting rid of Eddy Curry will be a big move up for the Bulls. Not to mention people foolishly asking for Gasol, when they fail to mention that if Gasol was playing 35+ minutes a night, which he doesn't because of Hubies 10 man rotation, this is a 23 and 11 guy in the NBA. He is a much better player than Curry period. I wouldn't trade Gasol for Curry straight up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to mention people foolishly asking for Gasol, when they fail to mention that if Gasol was playing 35+ minutes a night, which he doesn't because of Hubies 10 man rotation, this is a 23 and 11 guy in the NBA. He is a much better player than Curry period. I wouldn't trade Gasol for Curry straight up.


But West doesn't even like Gasol. He doesn't think Gasol will be a superstar. He does think pretty highly of our Jake and the Fat Man.

I like Gasol, but Memphis is misusing him something fierce. He will never pan out there to his full potential. Meanwhile, here, Eddy will never pan out in a Bulls uniform.

But you can't deny his offensive abilities. Eddy could one day lead the league in scoring. He can score in bunches.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> But West doesn't even like Gasol. He doesn't think Gasol will be a superstar. He does think pretty highly of our Jake and the Fat Man.
> ...


Who care is if the team still can't stop anyone in the paint or win over 40 games? 

So Eddy scores 30 a game and the Bulls lose in the first round every single year. He is the big man's version of Jerry Stackhouse (it's what it looks like). Yeah he can score, but what else can he do? Nothing else.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Frankly, it doesn't matter what Curry has or has not shown thus far in his career. My opinion is that he is an 18 and 8 player in his prime. But anyone who thinks that some ambitious GM won't take a chance on Big Eddy with a MAX contract is crazy (see: Foyle). I and many others believe that getting out of Chicago could really benefit his career. The fact is that Jerry West and Colangelo are going to at least listen if Pax dangles Curry.

Obviously Bulls fans overvalue Curry because they have wasted 3 years watching him and hoping for him to improve. 

From Phoneix's perspective, would you really rather have Jake Voskuhl at center over Curry, just for the sake of having better depth at shooting guard? I think Phoenix would take a chance on this trade. Curry for Johnson and Zarko. Why would they turn down a chance to get better?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, it looks like we've waited a bit too long to unload a player we don't like again. Stromile, OK. Bonzi? Err... not a guy I'm really enthusiastic about trading for, although he's an ok player.

I'd look around and see if there are any other options, but if the reports on Curry or true, in the end I'd do this deal without a lot of hesitation.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does Curry help them win more games? He sure hasn't helped the Bulls win more games.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ahhh, Joey Heisman...

I hope you are not a Lions fan!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

IMO, Pax need to do with Eddy , exactly what he is doing with Jamal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FreeSpeech101</b>!
> Ahhh, Joey Heisman...
> 
> I hope you are not a Lions fan!


Nope, I only root for the Lions because of Joey. Love the kid.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Does Curry help them win more games? He sure hasn't helped the Bulls win more games.


Curry isn't exactly the final piece to the puzzle but he is close.

Give me this roster....

PG J Will, Troy Bell, Earl Watson, Antonio Burks
SG Mike Miller, Andre Emmet, Dahntay Jones
SF James Posey, Shane Battier, Eddie Robinson, Chris Jefferies
PF Pau Gasol, Brian Cardinal, Bo Outlaw, Ryan Humphrey
C Eddy Curry, Lorenzen Wright

...and the final piece can be added...a 20 + ppg scoring wing.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry isn't exactly the final piece to the puzzle but he is close.
> ...


Unfortunately 19 players is a bit over the limit.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> How does this trade help the Bulls? Pax isn't that stupid. Why would Pax trade Curry to the greatest GM in history? If West is calling for Curry no way Pax should trade him.


Yeah isn't it funny that West wants Curry, but he's not good enough for MikeDC, Dabullz and MongolianDeathCloud? Eddy Curry at 350 is still better than anyone else on this team.

I'll reserve my judgment until Eddy shows up to camp.....if he shows up 320 I'll be pissed, but I refuse to judge any player.....even players I hate based on what's going on with them on August 1st. 

Also.....why do we need 5 Eddy Curry threads on basically the same issue? If Eddy does well this season and I put up five different Eddy Curry threads I guarantee you MikeDC or TBW will merge them.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately 19 players is a bit over the limit.


1st lesson : 'rithmetic

2nd lesson: reading comprehension



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> ...and the final piece can be added...a 20 + ppg scoring wing.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I like it. You get rid of Jefferies and E-Rob too.
> 
> C- Tyson Chandler/Antonio Davis
> ...


1. Tyson Chandler isn't a center, but if this trade goes down I'll have fun rooting AGAINST the Bulls because it will be about 10 games before Chandler goes down with a back condition.

2. If Eddy isn't going to do it HERE and maybe somewhere else......that's an indictment of the Bulls organization, NOT Eddy.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Does Curry help them win more games? He sure hasn't helped the Bulls win more games.


Really? The Bulls have won more games after he got here than the spectacular 17 games we won with Miller, Brand, Artest and Crawford (who were all older than Eddy is now at the time).


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

I'd do this trade actually........if Stromile was 6'11" or Tyson was 265. But neither is true so we'd be......dum, dum, dum.......just another team with out a center. And before you start......neither Tyson nor Stromile will ever be Ben Wallace.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st lesson : 'rithmetic
> ...


Fair enough I made a mistake. It's only 17 guys. And I don't know what reading comprehension had to do with it. I read ur thing and at that point a 17 man roster is what you had. I can't really guess how many players you are gonna be trading to get that 20 ppg wing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? The Bulls have won more games after he got here than the spectacular 17 games we won with Miller, Brand, Artest and Crawford (who were all older than Eddy is now at the time).


Your faith in Eddy Curry is pretty mindboggling considering how much of an underachiever he is. Did you go to Thornwood with him and Melvin Buckley at sometime? 

You are going to be proven wrong on him. He is a slouch.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Your faith in Eddy Curry is pretty mindboggling considering how much of an underachiever he is. Did you go to Thornwood with him and Melvin Buckley at sometime?
> ...


i have huge faith in curry too, i still think hes going to become the best center in the NBA in 2-3 years. funny or not, i think he has way more trading value than someone like paul gasol. i wouldnt give up curry just yet, i mean this is his 4th year. after this year, he will be a restricted free agent. we have the right to match any offers. why let a such big potential go when we are in the driver seat . let the market set the value for curry too. 
as for chandler vs curry comparison its NOT EVEN CLOSE!!
the GMs around the league view chandler the same way they look at someone like stromile swift. but curry, he has TREMENDOUS trading value around the league. 3x more than chandler.curry is the center piece to bring any superstars to chicago in a trade. samething cant be said for chandler. hes more like a throw in.
curry+kirk will get u just about anyone in the league saves the obvious few. u think the magic wouldnt trade t-mac for kirk/curry over francise and co. if chicago offered that and t-mac wanted to go to chicago? of course they would jump on the deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Curry and Hinrich would have got T-Mac now? 

Explain if these are the best guys on the team, why are expectations for this team 30-35 wins this year. Seriously, I think overvaluing is the wrong word, some of you are just straight up naive.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Curry and Hinrich would have got T-Mac now?
> 
> Explain if these are the best guys on the team, why are expectations for this team 30-35 wins this year. Seriously, I think overvaluing is the wrong word, some of you are just straight up naive.


lol, and u dont think curry/kirk is a better offer than franise/mobley/cato? 
but of course paxson would never offer curry , cause apparently he and everyone in the bulls management thinks he can be the next big thing. i think hes very right.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, and u dont think curry/kirk is a better offer than franise/mobley/cato?


NO it isn't. Francis is a multiple All Star and Mobely is a proven scorer and a good defender. It only becomes better if you go to dreamland and Kirk is better than Steve Nash and Curry is in shape and motivated.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> NO it isn't. Francis is a multiple All Star and Mobely is a proven scorer and a good defender. It only becomes better if you go to dreamland and Kirk is better than Steve Nash and Curry is in shape and motivated. [/QUOTb
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So this means since Hinrich and Curry are so good, I should expect the Bulls to be in the playoffs and not just the playoffs, but the 2nd round (since the East is nowhere near as deep as the West). 

Seriously man, didn't they put a moratorium on Kool-aid drinking? Did you break the seal of the ottoman?


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> So this means since Hinrich and Curry are so good, I should expect the Bulls to be in the playoffs and not just the playoffs, but the 2nd round (since the East is nowhere near as deep as the West).
> 
> Seriously man, didn't they put a moratorium on Kool-aid drinking? Did you break the seal of the ottoman?


i wonder why paxson and bulls management share the same feelings as me. they were offering chandler here and there, but not curry. i wonder why????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, and u dont think curry/kirk is a better offer than franise/mobley/cato?
> but of course paxson would never offer curry , cause apparently he and everyone in the bulls management thinks he can be the next big thing. i think hes very right.


I think you are right, but if you put Curry and Hinrich on a team with 3 solid vets, it might be an attractive fit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wonder why Amare Stoudemire is already a better player. I wonder why even with a bunch of playing time for all the young guys, unlike most HS players the potential isn't turning into wins. 

You can believe Paxson, that's fine, but when the Bulls miss the playoffs for the 10th year in a row (in 2008-09), you'll still be saying Eddy Curry will carry us (right to the buffet table that is).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I wonder why Amare Stoudemire is already a better player. I wonder why even with a bunch of playing time for all the young guys, unlike most HS players the potential isn't turning into wins.
> 
> You can believe Paxson, that's fine, but when the Bulls miss the playoffs for the 10th year in a row (in 2008-09), you'll still be saying Eddy Curry will carry us (right to the buffet table that is).


Because Amare got to start alongside 4 vets instead of alongside 3 HSers (or rookies)?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Your faith in Eddy Curry is pretty mindboggling considering how much of an underachiever he is. Did you go to Thornwood with him and Melvin Buckley at sometime?
> ...


LOL you're cocky "I told you so" attitude is hilarious considering it's AUGUST 2nd.

LOL @ underachiever. He STILL put up better numbers than every center to start a season at age 20 since Shaq last year. Why don't you just admit that the fact that he's a commodity counteracts your mediocre value system.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL you're cocky "I told you so" attitude is hilarious considering it's AUGUST 2nd.
> ...


Mmm, I'm pretty sure Brad Daugherty was 20 entering his rookie season. And perhaps Moses Malone in his first NBA (post-ABA) season?

Maybe Darryl Dawkins? That's who Curry reminds me of.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> francis was voted in by the fans. hes more like vince carter than tim duncan. got in by popularity rather than skills. and lets just forget mobley and cato. they are not worth mentionining in a trade involving superstars. they are just cap fillers and thro.w-ins


Francis has career averages of 19, 6, and 6. You can say he didn't make it on merit all you want but he put up All Star numbers for his career.

Cuttino Mobely is a career 17 ppg scorer.

Now if you want to keep saying Kirk/Curry is a better combo go ahead. However, you have to suspen reality and dream that Curry has reached his potential and becomes much more valuable than Mobely because I doubt Kirk will ever be as good as Francis.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd do Curry and Crawford for Gasol and Battier or Swift and Posey


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Mmm, I'm pretty sure Brad Daugherty was 20 entering his rookie season. And perhaps Moses Malone in his first NBA (post-ABA) season?
> ...


Daugherty was 21 upon entering his rookie season......so he obviously doesn't fit the wording in my claim:

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=DAUGHBR01

Dawkins was 20 entering his second season but averaged just 5.3 PPG. Eddy averaged more PPG, BPG, APG and a higher FT%.....i didn't even check SPG and FG% but why should I.....Eddy wins 4-3

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=DAWKIDA01

Moses was 21 entering his first NBA season.

As usual you are wrong


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't care much for depth as I do for a PF/C with potential. If Eddy were traded I'd hope Pax would think Samuel Dalembert instead of Battier and Swift.

Chandler and Dalembert may not provide much offense but they project to own the paint defensively like the two Wallace's.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Dawkins was 20 entering his second season but averaged just 5.3 PPG. Eddy averaged more PPG, BPG, APG and a higher FT%.....i didn't even check SPG and FG% but why should I.....Eddy wins 4-3
> 
> http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=DAWKIDA01
> ...


Actually, I think you are mistaken. 

Darryl Dawkins was born on Jan. 11, 1957. His *third* season started in 1977, and he turned 20 on Jan. 11th of th 1977.

That year he averaged 11.7 PPG at .575 fg%, 7.9 RPG, and close to two blocks a game in a little less than 25 minutes per game.

Those stats are pretty comparable to Curry's IMO, but whatever.

Comparing Curry to past guys will become more fair once he hits 21 or 22 and you can compare him to the awesome rookie seasons of the good players.

EDIT: Yes, Curry is already 21, I know -- I meant "enters the season at 21" since LB is scrutinzing months.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh, and Daugherty was what, two months older entering his rookie season than Curry was entering the last? Big effing deal, you may win based on a technicality, but the fact that Daugherty was a rookie and only two months older, whereas Curry has had years of NBA experience now and is worse at nearly the same age should be clear to those who are being rational.

What all this means, I do not know, lol, just some trivia I guess.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Curry is already 21, guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you are mistaken.
> ...


:cannibal: :makeadeal :rocket: 

:stupid:


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I wonder why Amare Stoudemire is already a better player. I wonder why even with a bunch of playing time for all the young guys, unlike most HS players the potential isn't turning into wins.
> 
> You can believe Paxson, that's fine, but when the Bulls miss the playoffs for the 10th year in a row (in 2008-09), you'll still be saying Eddy Curry will carry us (right to the buffet table that is).


u wanna blame curry for bulls lack of wins last season. about u look at Amare, considered one of the best young PFs in the league, most GMs in the league would die to have stoudamire in his roster. look at where suns were last season? they failed miserably even though they had so much better supporting cast than the one curry has. 



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Francis has career averages of 19, 6, and 6. You can say he didn't make it on merit all you want but he put up All Star numbers for his career.
> ...


and vince carter was a top5 player in the league not long ago, carrying his team on his shoulder. and look where he is now, most peple would agree he got in by popularity not skill. he averaged like 25pgs and still averages like 21+ now. career average doesnt mean anything. and dont even bring up mobely's 17ppg. ron mercer once averaged more than 17pts too


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> and vince carter was a top5 player in the league not long ago, carrying his team on his shoulder. and look where he is now, most peple would agree he got in by popularity not skill. he averaged like 25pgs and still averages like 21+ now. career average doesnt mean anything. and dont even bring up mobely's 17ppg. ron mercer once averaged more than 17pts too


Once averaged and career average are two different things. Also Carter has never been a top 5 player in the league...never. He was/is one of the most popular and a deserving All Star every year except when he was injured.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

steve francis and mobley have led teams into the playoffs ...until kirk and curry can lead a team beyond 28th in the league , this is a stupid argument

francis and mobley are far better.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> steve francis and mobley have led teams into the playoffs


When was that? They made the playoffs this season, but Yao Ming and Jeff Van Gundy had much more to do with that than Francis and Mobley.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> When was that? They made the playoffs this season, but Yao Ming and Jeff Van Gundy had much more to do with that than Francis and Mobley.


It is always funny how people pick and choose which player was more influential in the teams success.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> It is always funny how people pick and choose which player was more influential in the teams success.


I'd actually give most of the credit to Jeff Van Gundy. The Rockets were in the playoffs because of their defense, and they didnt have an elite defense until JVG showed up. I'd say Ming also had more to do with their playoff appearance than Francis or Mobley did.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> When was that? They made the playoffs this season, but Yao Ming and Jeff Van Gundy had much more to do with that than Francis and Mobley.


they made the playoffs 2 years before ming got there , then stevie had his migranes and missed like 30 games and they lucked into ming , the fact is the bulls won 23 games and it was mostly crawford who led them to wins a team led by kirk and curry is a 15 win team at best right now , especially considering curry tends to show up around feb. or march, you take ming and JVG away from the rockets and they go back to the team they were before they got ther , when reasonably healthy, a 45 win squad .

mobley , francis> curry kirk

its just a fact until proven otherwise , if you need more proof take a look at Orl. playoff hopes , they are considered a playoff team now , or at least far better than the bulls , if kirk and curry are better why aren't the bulls considered a better team then the magic?

and dont even think of saying kelvin cato


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> they made the playoffs 2 years before ming got there


Did he miss the games in the playoffs? I dont remember them making it. According to NBA.com, Steve Francis has played 5 playoff games in his career, and the statistics for those games are exactly the same as his playoffs stats for the 2004 playoffs. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_francis/index.html?nav=page


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

In the Sun-Times, Pax is denying any Curry trade for Bonzi.


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull03.html



> Paxson said reports of the Memphis Grizzlies offering Bonzi Wells and Stromile Swift for Curry "are not accurate'' and that he did not want to comment on trade rumors involving Curry.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*LATEST ON EDDY CURRY TRADE WITH MEMPHIS*

<i>August 3</i>
(summary) League sources tell Insider that Memphis and Chicago continued to talk Monday about Curry. The fact eRob was pulled out of the NY negotations might point to this.

According to sources, Pax will only trade Curry if a team is willing to offer a talented young player (or two) and cap relief

Ford cites the possible Wells/resigned Swift for Curry/eRob as a deal that works under CBA


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Talk about cap relief. If Jamal/JYD goes through for only expiring contracts... and say Curry/eRob for Wells/Swift... the following will be guaranteed $$ for 05/06:

Davis 13M, Chandler (QO of 6.3M), Gordon 3.6M, Deng 2.4M, Hinrich 2.4M, Nocioni ~3.5M, Swift ~5M = 36.2M guaranteed

Just a rough fudging of numbers. With no 1st round pick next season, could the Bulls be players in the FA market after next season? If both of these cap clearing trades go through.. we're looking at maybe 8 or 9M to play with next offseason. Just throwing this out there (not that I advocate trading Eddy) but just to create some discussion


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> In the Sun-Times, Pax is denying any Curry trade for Bonzi.
> 
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull03.html


yea, he said they weren't 'accurate', that doesn't mean they aren't talking though. I HOPE they are. I'm sick of potential, bring in some proven players over here.

Jerry West isn't even a GASOL fan, so I hope pax is trying to put something together for him. I'd LOVE to have Gasol on the bulls. He'd be an all-star for the rest of his career out east.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he miss the games in the playoffs? I dont remember them making it. According to NBA.com, Steve Francis has played 5 playoff games in his career, and the statistics for those games are exactly the same as his playoffs stats for the 2004 playoffs.
> ...


it doesn't matter if he played in the playoffs or not , the fact is that a team lead by francis and mobley has won about twice as many games in a season as kirk and curry and made the playoffs.

but you still didn't answer why if curry and kirk are better than mobley and francis why are the magic considered such a better team than the bulls?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Talk about cap relief. If Jamal/JYD goes through for only expiring contracts... and say Curry/eRob for Wells/Swift... the following will be guaranteed $$ for 05/06:
> 
> Davis 13M, Chandler (QO of 6.3M), Gordon 3.6M, Deng 2.4M, Hinrich 2.4M, Nocioni ~3.5M, Swift ~5M = 36.2M guaranteed
> ...


I would bet there is a 50/50 shot the Bulls will have their top-3 protected pick in 2005. Wells is nothing like the player he was early in his career and is likely to leave Bulls' fans pining for the days of Mercer/Rose/Crawford. Swift is alright, but he and Wells really do not help the Bulls in terms of fostering a positive attitude in the locker room/on the practice floor. And then we should consider the effects of Mutumbo and Norris probably not happy about being here. Harrington also may be unhappy if he is buried on the bench for a really bad team.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> 
> I would bet there is a 50/50 shot the Bulls will have their top-3 protected pick in 2005. Wells is nothing like the player he was early in his career and is likely to leave Bulls' fans pining for the days of Mercer/Rose/Crawford. Swift is alright, but he and Wells really do not help the Bulls in terms of fostering a positive attitude in the locker room/on the practice floor. And then we should consider the effects of Mutumbo and Norris probably not happy about being here. Harrington also may be unhappy if he is buried on the bench for a really bad team.


I would bet a lot of coin that neither Wells or Norris are suiting up for the Bulls this year. Neither comes close to what Paxson is trying to put together. 

Even Swift, due to his poor bball IQ, is the longest of long shots.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

How's about Curry to Golden State for Murphy and either of Dunleavy or Pietrus? I'd have no clue whether that's too much to ask of the Warriors. They need a decent center in the worst way. They drafted Biendres. I don't know if they project him as a center or a Power forward. Murph would be nice as he can make a 15 footer and he's one tough sob. Pietrus or Dunleavy would give us that tall perimiter player. Pietrus more of a defender with an evolving offensive game or Dunleavy as another offensive player with decent defense.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> How's about Curry to Golden State for Murphy and either of Dunleavy or Pietrus? I'd have no clue whether that's too much to ask of the Warriors. They need a decent center in the worst way. They drafted Biendres. I don't know if they project him as a center or a Power forward. Murph would be nice as he can make a 15 footer and he's one tough sob. Pietrus or Dunleavy would give us that tall perimiter player. Pietrus more of a defender with an evolving offensive game or Dunleavy as another offensive player with decent defense.


I'd do that deal. Absolutely. Murphy and Pietrus would toughen our D considerably. And with Detroit as the reigning champs, we are reminded that tough D is a playoff key.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Murphy and JRich for Curry might be more realistic. A trade of upcoming RFAs.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I was just thinking Golden State actually. I like that deal a lot. Richardson is considerable better than Wells and with Pietrus and Dunleavy they don't need him and Murphy is expendable with Biedrins right behind him. Although I think Murphy and Curry would be a better pairign actually since Murphy can stretch the D and rebound, two things Curry can not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd do that deal. Absolutely. Murphy and Pietrus would toughen our D considerably. And with Detroit as the reigning champs, we are reminded that tough D is a playoff key.


Playoffs: something bulls fans watch on TV and wonder what it'd be like if the bulls were there.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter if he played in the playoffs or not , the fact is that a team lead by francis and mobley has won about twice as many games in a season as kirk and curry and made the playoffs.
> ...


if u wanna talk about record, this is like saying rip hamilton/billups/wallace are much better than shaq/kobe. people will trade for hamitlon/billups/wallace before they take on shaq/kobe cause they lead their teams to bette finish than the Lakers. u know theres a thing called team chemistry. the bulls have absolutely no team chemsitry. but in terms of pure talent and skills, i would say most GMs in the league would take curry/kirk over francis and "whos that guy mobley, nobody cares about him anyway" i guess franicis and mobley are so much better than T-mac too cause they "lead" the rockets to somtehing like 45 wins that year and t-mac lead the magic to like 19wins lasat season.
what? who said the magic is considered a such better team than the bulls? who has the magic crystal balls that says magic is a such better team than the bulls next season?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> if u wanna talk about record, this is like saying rip hamilton/billups/wallace are much better than shaq/kobe. people will trade for hamitlon/billups/wallace before they take on shaq/kobe cause they lead their teams to bette finish than the Lakers. u know theres a thing called team chemistry. the bulls have absolutely no team chemsitry. but in terms of pure talent and skills, i would say most GMs in the league would take curry/kirk over francis and "whos that guy mobley, nobody cares about him anyway" i guess franicis and mobley are so much better than T-mac too cause they "lead" the rockets to somtehing like 45 wins that year and t-mac lead the magic to like 19wins lasat season.
> what? who said the magic is considered a such better team than the bulls? who has the magic crystal balls that says magic is a such better team than the bulls next season?


future potential is one thing actual productivity is another , francis came into the nba after his jr. year at maryland and he was as a rookie(18, 5.3 , 6.6 .445 fg%) better than kirk with an extra year of college and eddy after 3 years , on potential alone eddy should have been the 1st player drafted the year he came out hands down , but he wasn't because GM's had their doubts on whether he could keep the fork from his mouth long enough to realize his potential....well score one for prognosticators of curry's prodigious appetite.

you can downplay mobley if you want to but he unlike kirk has started at pg for a playoff team also and he did it as a rookie .

there has to be a point where you stop saying look what they can do and see what they are actually doing a team that wants to win now doesn't trade francis and mobley for kirk and curry only a team that is resigned to lose for a while would.


----------

